# Carbon Monoxide Alarms 2009 IRC R315



## joetheinspector (Jul 17, 2011)

Are Carbon Monoxide Alarms required to be hardwired? Can they be battery operated?

2009 IRC Section 315


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2011)

2010 CALIFORNIA RESIDENTIAL CODE

R315.1.1 Power supply. For new construction required carbon monoxide alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring where such wiring is servedfrom a commercial source and shall be equipped with a battery  back-up. Alarm wiring shall be directly connected to the permanent building wiring without a disconnecting switch other than as required for overcurrent protection.

Exceptions:

1. In dwelling units where there is no commercial power supply the carbon monoxide alarm may be solely battery operated.

2. In existing dwelling units a carbon monoxide alarm is permitted to be solely battery operated where repairs or alterations do not result in the removal of wall and ceiling finishes or there is no access by means of attic, basement or crawl space.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?677-R-315-2009-IRC&p=11064&viewfull=1


----------



## joetheinspector (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Mark. Especially the link to the former discussion on this topic.

I am not in California. I am in New Mexico. There is not a NM amendment to R315 so I am going strictly out out of the 2009 IRC Section 315.

The code doesn't say anything about a hard wire requirement. I am not familiar with UL 2034. That doen't require hardwiring does it??

CO alarms do come battery operated. I have one in my house. One time my CO alarm went off. It says on the CO alarm next to the light move to fresh air. So when it went off I took it off the wall and took it out side (problem solved).


----------



## fatboy (Jul 17, 2011)

Unamended IRC CO detectors are not required to be hard wired.


----------



## ICE (Jul 17, 2011)

The 2010 California Residential Code mirrors the IRC but R314.6.1 was added to get around most of the requirements.  It states that the section is not mandatory in existing R3 and is left to the discretion of the AHJ.  In other words, write your own code.

The ICC went too far with the requirement for hardwire and interconnection if there is an attic or crawl space.  ICC bumped it's head with requiring compliance when any permit is required.  ICC took too big a bite from the apple and the populace choked.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jul 18, 2011)

I would suggest you review the NFPA 720 - Standard for the Installation of CO Warning Equipment in Dwelling Units.  There is a lot of good information that correlates with the ANSI/UL 2034 requirements.


----------

